# school bus paint job



## MarshJr.

me and some buddies painted our bus this weekend....whatcha think


----------



## MarshJr.

*more pics...just because*

...


----------



## Long Pole

Looks like a prison bus now...need some bars on those winders and you'd be ready to taxi on a fri/sat night.


----------



## MarshJr.

its just the base color for the camo...but i agree


----------



## Tiny

Yep... Looks like a prison bus to me as well.. good job though... but why didn't you take the dent out the back???


----------



## mike1970lee

much is that dog in the window


----------



## Slip

Thats funny, as others, I thought the same thing when I looked at it.


----------



## trodery

Looks real good! What the heck do ya'll do with a bus?


----------



## MarshJr.

removal of seats
new floors


----------



## bzrk180

Saw one in Ark at Lake Catherine lokked alot like this that had meaty tires, smoked windows and was converted to an RV... Had USMC stickers all over it and was towing a jeep that matched...Met the guy and he was retired USMC and was traveling with his wife...Made it himself...COOL RIDE!!

Good job!!


----------



## MarshJr.

custom cabinets
custom cup holders
bunk beds


----------



## trodery

AWESOME!


----------



## scwine

Very nice!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

BAD A $ $


----------



## ripleyb

Awesome rolling deer camp! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Cartman

That ride will be ready for the race in November. I hear that's a really good time!


----------



## gedavis2

Looking GOOD!!

GED


----------



## WillieP

Very nice job. :cheers:


----------



## bzrk180

Time to plan a trip to Burning Man in Sept...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

make some rocket launchers out of PVC pipe for the sides or top


----------



## MarshJr.

i just need to get me a trailer like that to tow behind it...thatd be sweet!


----------



## 24Buds

Cartman said:


> That ride will be ready for the race in November. I hear that's a really good time!


 Yep. I hope to see yall out there! Sweet ride man. I want one now


----------



## reelthreat

Yyyyyessss!!


----------



## Weather Or Knott

Cartman said:


> That ride will be ready for the race in November. I hear that's a really good time!


What race is in november?


----------



## Cartman

Weather Or Knott said:


> What race is in november?


Sprint Cup Nov. 8th at Texas Motor Speedway.


----------



## MarshJr.

more finishing touches


----------



## MarshJr.

close up of liquor cabinet


----------



## berto

that is sweeeet!!


----------



## Jeepmanmike

That is one cool bus.


----------



## C.Hern5972

definately a cool rig


----------



## TX Fishin

awesome


----------



## EndTuition

Nice !


----------



## Tiny

Looking a lot better now!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar

That pretty badarse right there... I've been to Texas Motor Speedway for a few races and some folks have some really tricked out school buses there.
You need a potbelly stove and a window unit...

How much paint does it take to paint a bus?


----------



## D-fish

just curious, what does a used bus like that cost, and to retrofit basically like you have? we have been wanting to do one for tailgating at Texans games..... never even thought to use it at the deer lease.


----------



## MarshJr.

I did that whole bus with one gallon of paint beleive it or not
its a semigloss oilbase ultrahide paint from HD
23 bucks

spent more on masking tape and paper than paint itself



capt.sandbar said:


> That pretty badarse right there... I've been to Texas Motor Speedway for a few races and some folks have some really tricked out school buses there.
> You need a potbelly stove and a window unit...
> 
> How much paint does it take to paint a bus?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

MarshJr. said:


> more finishing touches


find you some flush boat seat pedestels and make some removeable tables...

just a thought


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

*This reminds me*

I saw this going West bound on the South Sam around 5:30pm.
Where was it going?


----------



## MarshJr.

katy bound, dove hunting yesterday



Cowboy1uhB said:


> I saw this going West bound on the South Sam around 5:30pm.
> Where was it going?


----------



## Little-bit

Just want to say~ Awesome job on the bus project. You guys did a jam up job and it looks great.


----------



## BlueWaveEd

Did I miss the BBQ pit?

Awesome looking bus. Wich I could have ridden that to school.


----------



## MarshJr.

*SLP*

took the bus to SLP over the past weekend to see how she would handle the sand...it did better than expected, we even had to pull a guy out that had gotten stuck..

also a pic of the "shotgun seat" we built for the co pilot (my dog at the time)


----------



## Mellow Jr.

lol at the dudes w/ the white chevy trying to go duning in SLP, everyone knows that sand will swallow your ride up.


----------



## Colonel William Travis

Sweet ride, now all you need is a BBQ pit on the rear bumper and your set! Or maybe a jacuzzi and an ice machine...... so many possibilties, so many upgrades. Great Job!


----------



## essayons75

Colonel William Travis said:


> Sweet ride, now all you need is a BBQ pit on the rear bumper and your set! Or maybe a jacuzzi and an ice machine...... so many possibilties, so many upgrades. Great Job!


I've been watching this one. VERY COOL! Lots of talent and hard work fancying it up.

Put the BBQ grill/smoker on the front so you can cook while driving to your destination and attract plenty of attention.


----------



## MarshJr.

give me some time....Im working on a smoker trailer right now...when its done, it will be a cooking machine

here is the pit im modifying to be put on a trailer...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

ceiling rod racks

gun racks

kegerator


----------



## tomball terror

That thing ROCKS! Outstanding work!


----------



## Snake

man thats pretty cool 

Looks like alot of fun


----------



## fisHRman

Sweet. Wish I had the skills to do that.


----------



## essayons75

I thinks with a few more pictures, this is the thread of the year. Everytime I see this one pop-up, I go to see what is new. 

I hope the ole bus is having fun at deer camp this weekend.


----------



## MarshJr.

here is a preview pic of the bus decals....i will take better pics soon


----------



## MarshJr.

more decals we added yesterday


----------



## kim e cooper

That is one cool bus love your decals.Great job and pics.


----------



## Chasinit69

This beast still running?


----------



## MarshJr.

We sold this bus to a bar in Austin, they are using it for city tours now I think
sad to see it leave



Chasinit69 said:


> This beast still running?


----------



## Chasinit69

MarshJr. said:


> We sold this bus to a bar in Austin, they are using it for city tours now I think
> sad to see it leave


That's a sweet man cave on wheels. Good job on the build.


----------



## Texas A&I Javs

Well, you will have to start on another one, might be a great little side business. You guys great craftsman! Super cool!!


----------

